
How A Genius Learned To Start Working Hard - waster
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-a-genius-learned-to-start-working-hard-2013-8
======
pedalpete
Though I'm not a genius, I relate to this article very strongly from an
athletic standpoint, and somewhat from a work standpoint.

Sadly, in the end, the author didn't write about how he learned to start
working hard, and in some ways, it sounds like he hasn't changed much.

I'm starting meditation to hopefully help me to focus more at work, but how
does one learn a work ethic late in life. I've been successful at times, and
I'm tenacious when I get into things, but when things aren't that interesting,
I just cruise along.

